# Team Snow: There's no business like "snow" business



## James Bond (Nov 30, 2018)

Christmas Gifts 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Some Christmas presents
Do not need shiny paper
To be so special




Christmas Lights 
*Spoiler*: __ 






It doesn't matter
That one light doesn't shine bright
If there are many




Christmas Tree 
*Spoiler*: __ 






_O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree,
Under you is where I'll put my shopping spree
To bring glee to friends and family

It's that special time of year,
where you begin to appear
Sprouting forth good tidings and cheer

Baubles and tinsel and lights,
this took me a while to write
We love you, O Christmas tree_



Santa 
*Spoiler*: __ 






Always so jolly
Bringing much cheer and good will
To those that deserve




Mods you can tag if needing some help here regarding the event: @ane @Bontakun @Rinoa @Majin Lu @White Wolf
if there is another matter to care of here, call any mod online.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Prince Vegeta
@fuff
@Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi
@Gobbet
@Gifted
@Dean Ambrose
@Revan Reborn


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@001
@James Bond
@Milady
@Bonly
@Loni
@Kawaki
@mycomics007


----------



## Bonly (Nov 30, 2018)

Just reporting in and @Majin Lu I've changed my Avy for the event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu avy done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Nov 30, 2018)

And just throwing out a theme song we could use as I love this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

guess I gotta change my av .

Forgive me if I'm derping my brothers in snow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu Avatar changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2018)

Just letting it be known that I hate you all.

@Majin Lu Changed my avatar, btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

this might be the most inactive team ever 

@001 start doing stuff


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this might be the most inactive team ever
> 
> @001 start doing stuff



I haven't even heard of the people on this team.


----------



## Kharixi (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu set changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kharixi (Nov 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this might be the most inactive team ever
> 
> @001 start doing stuff


----------



## Krory (Nov 30, 2018)

Is it just me or do names have different fonts in mobile?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

Gobbet said:


> I haven't even heard of the people on this team.


Well guessing this is also to get us out of our comfort zones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

001 said:


>


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

@fuff 
What do you think of this version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @fuff
> What do you think of this version?


I like it but the color seems a bit dull.
sent you some rep for the hard work


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 1, 2018)

No the hell was I just put on Team "snowflake"

*Spoiler*: __ 



  If only you got the reference @Majin Lu


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 1, 2018)

@Prince Vegeta 
We just a bunch of triggered Snowflakes.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

@James Bond would make a great team leader, he has proved that in the Halloween event


----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2018)

team snowflake!!!!!


----------



## James Bond (Dec 1, 2018)

Avatar changed @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 1, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *- Team Tasks -*
> 
> 
> ❆ *Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song* until December 11, 8:00AM UTC
> ...


So any suggestions for team motto/Christmas themed song and we will also need to start working on a poem for other teams (Santa, Gifts, Lights & Tree).


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a gift to deliver:

@Gifted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2018)

James Bond said:


> So any suggestions for team motto/Christmas themed song and we will also need to start working on a poem for other teams (Santa, Gifts, Lights & Tree).



If someone suggests "Let It Go" for the song, I fucking neg every one.


----------



## nobody (Dec 1, 2018)

What are the requirements to getting a xmas themed user name.


----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2018)

our team song can be:


----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2018)

To make it easier:


Majin Lu said:


> *Welcome to the NFs Ho-Ho-Holidaze 2018!*
> ❅❄❆❅❆❄❅
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Loni Santa asked me do deliver this for you:

"

 "


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

[USERGROUP=522]@Team Snow[/USERGROUP] 

Hi! If it is the first time you are here, just know we are in your team thread! Welcome! 

*Read yours tasks here:* 

*Q & A*

*Q: Do I need to keep the same avatar until the end of this events?*
A: You don't. You can change it anytime you wish to. It is just you will get the daily avatar prize for the days you did wear a Christmas themed avatar.

*Q: How will I deliver my gifts and reps to my Buddy?*
A: You will create one thread in this section: 
It is a secret section where only you and the mods can see your thread, so don't worry about tagging your Buddy there that he/she will not get a notification.

You can let a rep message (with or without a clue of who you are) in that thread and after 2 day, you can let another rep message until you reach 10 given reps. Tag @Santa's Elf too because he is the one delivering the reps.

About the gifts, you can ask someone to make an avatar in your place, but the drawing and poem tasks must be done by you.

*Q: Santa's Elf delivered the rep one day after I requested the rep message. When will I can send another rep message again?*
A: Don't worry if it was delivered a little late. What does matter is the moment you posted the message in your event thread requesting it to be delivered. You will can post another rep deliver request 2 days after that.

*Q: Do I have to wear the avatar I received as a gift?*
A: If you don't feel like it, you don't have to. Wearing it isn't required but appreciated.

*Q: My Buddy has his/her profile closed, so it isn't easy to stalk him/her and know what he/she likes.*
A: Try to use the search function to find his/her posts: 
Write his/her name in "Posted by Member:" and make sure the option "Search in Forums:" is set for _All Forums_.

*Q: What does "The Guessing Task doesn't count here." mean?*
A: That means it doesn't matter if you guessed your Secret Santa wrong, if you did all the other tasks, you still will get the boxes.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't mean to be a buzz kill but I am not digging our team name due to how it used in today's society and was wondering if maybe we could be like team reindeer or something instead.

edit: or even just shorten it to team snow
editedit: yes I do see the irony in this


----------



## James Bond (Dec 2, 2018)

_O Christmas tree, o Christmas tree,
Under you is where I'll put my shopping spree
To bring glee to friends and family

It's that special time of year,
where you begin to appear
Sprouting forth good tidings and cheer

Baubles and tinsel and lights,
this took me a while to write
We love you, O Christmas tree
_​I kinda had a brain storm for the poem for team Christmas tree if anyone thinks of any improvements/additions feel free to contribute to it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose delivery from Santa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@Kawaki delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@fuff delivery from Santa:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Dean Ambrose delivery from Santa


whelp this was very pleasant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I don't mean to be a buzz kill but I am not digging our team name due to how it used in today's society and was wondering if maybe we could be like team reindeer or something instead.
> 
> edit: or even just shorten it to team snow
> editedit: yes I do see the irony in this




I was thinking the same honestly


----------



## fuff (Dec 2, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @fuff delivery from Santa:


ty secret santa~


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Yo Team Snowflakes.................



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I don't mean to be a buzz kill but I am not digging our team name due to how it used in today's society and was wondering if maybe we could be like team reindeer or something instead.
> 
> edit: or even just shorten it to team snow
> editedit: yes I do see the irony in this





Dean Ambrose said:


> I was thinking the same honestly


@Majin Lu


----------



## Milady (Dec 3, 2018)

@Majin Lu I changed my avatar to xmas theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 3, 2018)

Rename it to team snowy.


----------



## fuff (Dec 3, 2018)

We still need a team
Motto..any ideas?

Team snowflake: slick as ice.   ?


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@Gobbet delivery from Santa


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2018)

Motto:

Team Snowflake: So special, we might as well be the Dragon Ball section.


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@fuff delivery from Santa


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 3, 2018)

Yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 3, 2018)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Lu


Ok, team snow it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Dec 3, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @fuff delivery from Santa


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 4, 2018)

Congrats on the name change you guys are no longer snowflakes.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 4, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *- Team Tasks - *
> 
> 
> ❆ *Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song* until December 11, 8:00AM UTC
> ...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 4, 2018)

Im not a poet


----------



## James Bond (Dec 4, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Im not a poet


You just don't know it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 4, 2018)

James Bond said:


> You just don't know it




A moment of happiness,

you and I sitting on the verandah,

apparently two, but one in soul, you and I.

We feel the flowing water of life here,

you and I, with the garden's beauty

and the birds singing.

The stars will be watching us,

and we will show them

what it is to be a thin crescent moon.

You and I unselfed, will be together,

indifferent to idle speculation, you and I.

The parrots of heaven will be cracking sugar

as we laugh together, you and I.

In one form upon this earth,

and in another form in a timeless sweet land.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 4, 2018)

Let go of your worries

and be completely clear-hearted,

like the face of a mirror

that contains no images.

If you want a clear mirror,

behold yourself

and see the shameless truth,

which the mirror reflects.

If metal can be polished

to a mirror-like finish,

what polishing might the mirror

of the heart require?

Between the mirror and the heart

is this single difference:

the heart conceals secrets,

while the mirror does not.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 4, 2018)

When I am with you, we stay up all night.
When you're not here, I can't go to sleep.
Praise God for those two insomnias!
And the difference between them​


----------



## James Bond (Dec 4, 2018)

There's no business like "snow" business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 4, 2018)

Motto?

Snow is Coming. 

XD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2018)

oh thank god. Snowflake was way too embarrassing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2018)

Motto for the team should be :  If you don't go with the flow, you ain't no snow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2018)

tfw this team was such special snowflakes they got offended by the term "snowflake." 

And poems are easy, no need to go Google searching them.  Just do a haiku.

-----

Christmas Presents:

Some Christmas presents
Do not need shiny paper
To be so special

-----

Christmas Lights:

It doesn't matter
That one light doesn't shine bright
If there are many

-----

Santa:

Always so jolly
Bringing much cheer and good will
To those that deserve

-----

And someone already covered Christmas Trees

BAM. You're welcome.

Eight minutes later, I'm back to vidya. GG EZ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 5, 2018)

Normally I wouldn't go for something done quickly and by one person but since we seem to have a fair people not participating in this team then might as well. As for motto I think "there's no business like "snow" business" is decent plus we need a song as well. Walking in the air seems the obvious choice


----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2018)

So does everyone have a Secret Santa? I have not received any gifts 

As for the motto and poem, I don't mind. Someone pick something!


----------



## James Bond (Dec 5, 2018)

Milady said:


> So does everyone have a Secret Santa? I have not received any gifts
> 
> As for the motto and poem, I don't mind. Someone pick something!


I haven't gotten anything either so you're not alone


----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2018)

I want my presents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kharixi (Dec 5, 2018)

I haven't made or gotten any presents


----------



## Ignition (Dec 5, 2018)

Milady said:


> I want my presents



Have no fear because Reindeer-sama is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 5, 2018)

@Milady



@001



-------------------------------------

*Team song suggestion*


*Team motto suggestion*

_There's no business like "snow" business_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Normally I wouldn't go for something done quickly and by one person but since we seem to have a fair people not participating in this team then might as well. As for motto I think "there's no business like "snow" business" is decent plus we need a song as well. Walking in the air seems the obvious choice



No Business Like Snow Business is fine.


Or go with something generic. idc


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 5, 2018)

Gobbet said:


> If someone suggests "Let It Go" for the song, I fucking neg every one.



Why not 'let it snow' instead?


----------



## Krory (Dec 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why not 'let it snow' instead?



Because generic af and predictable, but y'all do whatever you want.


----------



## Ignition (Dec 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Dec 5, 2018)

Omg that's disgusting, why would you cut that off and put it in a box


----------



## Milady (Dec 5, 2018)

New avatar  @James Bond 



Ignition said:


> Have no fear because Reindeer-sama is here



I love it 
New Sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 5, 2018)

@Bonly delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 5, 2018)

@Bonly delivery from Santa


----------



## James Bond (Dec 6, 2018)

So we have till 11th to decide our motto and team song 

Also I have a new suggestion for our motto

Team Snow: Eight inches deep


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

James Bond said:


> So we have till 11th to decide our motto and team song
> 
> Also I have a new suggestion for our motto
> 
> Team Snow: Eight inches deep




Team Blizzard: May your holidays be full of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2018)

still better drawing than I could ever do


----------



## James Bond (Dec 6, 2018)

Submitting new song option



If you haven't gotten any rep from your secret santa let me know and I'll hit you up  I haven't gotten any from mine so I know how it feels


----------



## Milady (Dec 6, 2018)

How about the jingles bells song Mean Girls version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

[USERGROUP=522]@Team Snow[/USERGROUP] 

You still can send your video until 24 hours from now on. Half the prize because the deadline for that task was more than 12 hours ago.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

@fuff 

Delivery from Santa!


----------



## James Bond (Dec 7, 2018)

*SONG CHOICES
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*
MOTTO CHOICES*

There's no business like snow business
Snow is coming
If you don't go with the flow, you ain't no snow
Eight inches deep

So I have compiled what I believe to be all the suggestions so far for our motto/song @Bonly @fuff @Dean Ambrose @Gobbet @001 @Revan Reborn @Milady didn't bother to tag the whole team just those that have actually bothered to at least post here in this thread. So if you could reply with what song/motto you like or if you don't really care that would be great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2018)

James Bond said:


> *SONG CHOICES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Please no Let it go 

I swear I'll harm the small children if you pick this


----------



## Kharixi (Dec 7, 2018)

James Bond said:


> *SONG CHOICES*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'd pick the first song and motto


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2018)

I go with Dean Martin (a classic ) 

and I go with the motto : Eight inches deep


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2018)

i like: There's no business like snow business
for the song: charlie brown is a classic so go with that


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2018)

Obviously I vote for my own song (Nick Cave). I refuse to give credence to Ariana Grande or Frozen, and the others are too typical but I guess I'd prefer those as second.

Motto is obv _*No Business Like Snow Business*_.


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2018)

@Majin Lu i dont know if this is on my end but i cant see the name with snows (username)


----------



## Milady (Dec 7, 2018)

The Charlie Brown song.
Motto: I will go with whichever is getting the highest vote just to make this easier


----------



## Bonly (Dec 7, 2018)

For the motto I like "There's no business like snow business" and for the song I vote for Christmas time is here


----------



## James Bond (Dec 8, 2018)

*SONG VOTES TALLY*

Christmas time is here - 5
Let it snow - 2
Fifteen feet of pure snow - 1

*MOTTO VOTES TALLY*

There's no business like snow business - 5
Eight inches deep - 1

I'll leave it open till tomorrow but I don't see it changing much to affect the ones out in front. Also if everyone is cool I was thinking of asking @Majin Lu for OP privileges ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 8, 2018)

James Bond deserves extra points for putting everything together.

Thank you!


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 8, 2018)

fuff said:


> @Majin Lu i dont know if this is on my end but i cant see the name with snows (username)


I can see them. What skin are you using right now?


----------



## fuff (Dec 8, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> I can see them. What skin are you using right now?


light skin


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 8, 2018)

fuff said:


> light skin


It is the default light skin. It doesn't even show moderators' usernames with other colors.


----------



## fuff (Dec 8, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> It is the default light skin. It doesn't even show moderators' usernames with other colors.


yep thats the one! i saw the effects before (snow) but it stopped..i dont know when tho


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2018)

>Using light skin

There's your problem.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 9, 2018)

So it's Sunday and I am not seeing any sign anyone else is going to vote so is everyone happy with Christmas Time is Here for our song and There's no business like "snow" business as our motto? Also would anyone object to me getting OP?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fuff (Dec 10, 2018)

Are we planning on sticking with the haiku poems?


----------



## James Bond (Dec 10, 2018)

fuff said:


> Are we planning on sticking with the haiku poems?


I'm thinking we could keep one or two then that leaves just one team left if someone wants to have a go at that.

Also @Majin Lu any chance of me getting OP ?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 11, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I'm thinking we could keep one or two then that leaves just one team left if someone wants to have a go at that.
> 
> Also @Majin Lu any chance of me getting OP ?


Sure, I'm going to ask an admin or smod to change it.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Sure, I'm going to ask an admin or smod to change it.


Cheers, will update OP once I get home from work


----------



## Milady (Dec 11, 2018)

We are the best team totally


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2018)

Gobbet said:


> Christmas Presents:
> 
> Some Christmas presents
> Do not need shiny paper
> ...



If people are happy with these I will update OP and that would be our team tasks done I believe but if anyone wants to have a go/collab with someone to do a poem for a certain team I would be more than happy to help out in as well


----------



## Nataly (Dec 11, 2018)

Very nice OP edit


----------



## Kharixi (Dec 11, 2018)

Excellent job


----------



## fuff (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks perfect!


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2018)

Are you's happy with @Gobbet haiku's/my poem or does anyone want to have a crack at a poem for a specific team?


----------



## Milady (Dec 11, 2018)

No problem with the poem.

OP looks soooo good


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 12, 2018)

My event buddy is @James Bond, and I've made this poem just for him! 

_"Agent Zero Zero Seven,

On the forums part of the brethren 

With every thought you write and post

The more the people like you most 

A gentleman in every way 

No wonder you have come to sway 

All our hearts and admiration

Hope you have a warm celebration!"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Dec 12, 2018)

Beautiful  

I feel the love


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@fuff 

_The nights have become longer,
Days have become shorter,
The cold weather makes one stronger,
As this year reaches it's final quarter.
Hope all is well,
Tis the season to rejoice and celebrate with those are dear,
I'm sure there is many great stories to tell,
Wishing you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!_


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Prince Vegeta delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@mycomics007 delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Revan Reborn delivery from elves


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@001 delivery from elves!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Milady from the elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@James Bond from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi from elves


----------



## Krory (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi from elves



Whoever did this is a horrible person.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 14, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @James Bond from elves!


----------



## fuff (Dec 15, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @fuff
> What do you think of this version?


using the avi now! again thanks~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Milady (Dec 18, 2018)

One week till Christmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 19, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder for upcoming individual tasks 

_❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.

_❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC: Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa in the event thread . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity❆_


----------



## James Bond (Dec 20, 2018)

5 days to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 20, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Milady from the elves


I like Train! 



James Bond said:


> 5 days to go


What's your favorite James Bond movie? 



Belligerent Elf said:


> @Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi from elves


Jitter bug! Wake me up before you go go! Cause I aint planning on going solo wake me up before you go go yeaaah!


----------



## James Bond (Dec 20, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> What's your favorite James Bond movie?



I'd say it is between Casino Royale 06 or You Only Live Twice... leaning more towards Casino Royale because Daniel Craig (and Mads Mikkelson).


----------



## fuff (Dec 20, 2018)

Did we Already finish all the group activities?


----------



## James Bond (Dec 21, 2018)

fuff said:


> Did we Already finish all the group activities?


Yup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 21, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose delivery from Santa 

_Yo check it, my name be Dean Amberose

Me and my squad deep in HoU doing our pose

Dean, 8pek, Fusion and Rax

All we fucking do is drop fax

If you aint part of the HoU Comfy Crew

Then this will be the day you fucking rue

Cuz me and my squad gonna hit you with a neg

Then you gonna have to go cry to Rinoa and beg

To get us sealed

But we're just gonna get that shit repealed_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> @Dean Ambrose delivery from Santa
> 
> _Yo check it, my name be Dean Amberose
> 
> ...


Greatest rap ever Santy


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2018)

@Marvel delivery from Santa:

_Christmas is a special time 

Lights and snow, the night it glows

Be merry and stay gifted!_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> @Dean Ambrose delivery from Santa
> 
> _Yo check it, my name be Dean Amberose
> 
> ...


also pretty sure this is @001


----------



## Kharixi (Dec 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also pretty sure this is @001


I don't swear so it's not me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2018)

001 said:


> I don't swear so it's not me


You lie


----------



## Kharixi (Dec 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You lie


No u


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2018)

001 said:


> No u


----------



## James Bond (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh shoot, did I miss deadline for thanking secret santa?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 23, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Oh shoot, did I miss deadline for thanking secret santa?


I gave one more day to everyone.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 23, 2018)

Okay well I'd like to thank my secret Santa for that lovely poem but I can't see any clues/hints as who to wrote it so I'm going to take a shot in the dark and guess @Milady


----------



## fuff (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't know who my ss is but thanks for the ss avatar


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> I gave one more day to everyone.



Wait, it's okay for people that did it in the main thread, right?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 23, 2018)

Krory said:


> Wait, it's okay for people that did it in the main thread, right?


It is, there is the right place to post. It is just I'll check the teams' threads too, so I don't miss anything.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 24, 2018)

*Merry Christmas everyone in Team Snow!
and of course you too @Majin Lu *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

James Bond said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone in Team Snow!
> and of course you too @Majin Lu *​


Merry xmas


----------



## Milady (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks to all the mods and the elves 

Happy Holidays!!



James Bond said:


> *Merry Christmas everyone in Team Snow!
> and of course you too @Majin Lu *​


Thanks for all the hard work  I'm not your secret Santa but wish I was 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 27, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *Ho-Ho-Holidaze 2018:*
> 
> @001 - 19
> @A. Waltz - 30
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 7, 2019)

so... do we get to use this thread again?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2019)

Probably a new one would be created at the right time.
Closing this one now to not create some confusion.


----------

